# Black CRS with blue underneath head?



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

It has weird blue tint.. underneath the head..?

Anyone seen anything like this before?

Ignore the algae in the background lol





































Maybe its because the see thru body (black on other side makes it appear blue..?)


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

It looks to me like a Bumblebee shrimp which look like CBS but have a dark head instead of a white one, and often a blue tinge to the black (I think its actually a navy blue color)

They get bigger than most CBS so if its a big one, then its a Bumblebee.


----------

